# I want to gain weight and i can't.



## panosrapt (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello guys,

so am i a skinny guy(180 height and 60 kgs) and i want to gain at least 10kgs.But i can't.I eat and lot and i go to the gym 3-4 times a week following a programm for mass gain and a proper nutrition.The gym's trainer suggested me to take a supplement for mass gain by activlab.It has been a month since i started taking and i did not gain a damn kg.Is there something wrong with the supplement or i should do anything different with my nutrition?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

panosrapt said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> so am i a skinny guy(180 height and 60 kgs) and i want to gain at least 10kgs.But i can't.I eat and lot and i go to the gym 3-4 times a week following a programm for mass gain and a proper nutrition.The gym's trainer suggested me to take a supplement for mass gain by activlab.It has been a month since i started taking and i did not gain a damn kg.Is there something wrong with the supplement or i should do anything different with my nutrition?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 Eat lots of brow rice and oats you will gain weight doing that. I don't know what it's like for someone who naturally can't gain weight it's always been easy for me but I'd imagine for someone like you you'll have to eat more than what people and magazines and what not are telling you. Just don't eat crap like loads of doughnuts and what not like I did in my early days of weight lifting it will make you more fat than anything. Don't bother buying a weight gainer you won't gainer buy protein powder blend oats on it then blend chocolate spread or honey in it for taste. Ready made weight gainers are crap you gain more doing it the way I said. Allso ready made weight gainers are to expensive and get used up to quickly and before you know it you've ran out of money and you can't buy anymore protein


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

I ment brown rice not brow lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Just realised how bad my spelling is lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Forget what you're eating (to a certain extent) and get to grip with the numbers. Get on myfitnesspal and start logging your food. With out knowing your cals you're pissing in the wind really.

I was in your exact same boat years ago, I spend years wasting time 'thinking' I was eating loads, when in reality I was eating loads occasionally... but not consistently (day in day out, week in week out). Half a cup of nuts can literally be the difference between putting weight on and staying the same.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

The basic thing you need to do is to eat more calories, consistently.

I'd suggest you start using Myfitnesspal to track what you eat to help you do this. Aim for about 100g of protein per day but beyond that what you eat is far less important than how many calories you eat.

Bear in mind that if you're looking to gain muscle rather than fat it could take a long time to gain 10 kg. Like a couple of years plus.


----------



## panosrapt (Jun 14, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Eat lots of brow rice and oats you will gain weight doing that. I don't know what it's like for someone who naturally can't gain weight it's always been easy for me but I'd imagine for someone like you you'll have to eat more than what people and magazines and what not are telling you. Just don't eat crap like loads of doughnuts and what not like I did in my early days of weight lifting it will make you more fat than anything. Don't bother buying a weight gainer you won't gainer buy protein powder blend oats on it then blend chocolate spread or honey in it for taste. Ready made weight gainers are crap you gain more doing it the way I said. Allso ready made weight gainers are to expensive and get used up to quickly and before you know it you've ran out of money and you can't buy anymore protein


 So you suggest me to buy a clear protein powder? Money is not a problem at the time.But isn't carbs what i need for weight gain?


----------



## panosrapt (Jun 14, 2017)

2004mark said:


> Forget what you're eating (to a certain extent) and get to grip with the numbers. Get on myfitnesspal and start logging your food. With out knowing your cals you're pissing in the wind really.
> 
> I was in your exact same boat years ago, I spend years wasting time 'thinking' I was eating loads, when in reality I was eating loads occasionally... but not consistently (day in day out, week in week out). Half a cup of nuts can literally be the difference between putting weight on and staying the same.


 I'll keep that in mind.

Thank you very much.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Jack of blades said:


> Eat lots of brow rice and oats you will gain weight doing that. I don't know what it's like for someone who naturally can't gain weight it's always been easy for me but I'd imagine for someone like you you'll have to eat more than what people and magazines and what not are telling you. Just don't eat crap like loads of doughnuts and what not like I did in my early days of weight lifting it will make you more fat than anything. Don't bother buying a weight gainer you won't gainer buy protein powder blend oats on it then blend chocolate spread or honey in it for taste. Ready made weight gainers are crap you gain more doing it the way I said. Allso ready made weight gainers are to expensive and get used up to quickly and before you know it you've ran out of money and you can't buy anymore protein


 Lots of brown rice wont mean he gains weight, he obviously doesn't count calories at all, so he needs structure and to work out what he's eating so he can increase it gently until he starts gaining, he can also eat doughnuts if he wishes if he struggled to get calories in, he can get fat on brown rice just as easily as with doughnuts... hobnobs in particular have been used in one of the best and fastest changing physiques on here (see felone's journal)


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

superdrol said:


> Lots of brown rice wont mean he gains weight, he obviously doesn't count calories at all, so he needs structure and to work out what he's eating so he can increase it gently until he starts gaining, he can also eat doughnuts if he wishes if he struggled to get calories in, he can get fat on brown rice just as easily as with doughnuts... hobnobs in particular have been used in one of the best and fastest changing physiques on here (see felone's journal)


 Calories from doughnuts is mostly from fat. I don't care what people say about fat you don't need loads of it. From my experience Iv done dirty bulking and Iv done clean bulking. The better quality food I ate the better results Iv got. What good is a diet designed for muscle if it consists mostly of bad fats where it can consist of protein to build muscle and high quality carbs not from sugar for energy to make that growth happen


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Jack of blades said:


> Calories from doughnuts is mostly from fat. I don't care what people say about fat you don't need loads of it. From my experience Iv done dirty bulking and Iv done clean bulking. The better quality food I ate the better results Iv got. What good is a diet designed for muscle if it consists mostly of bad fats where it can consist of protein to build muscle and high quality carbs not from sugar for energy to make that growth happen


 I'll be having cheesecake as part of my dinner and I'm growing just fine...


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Calories from doughnuts is mostly from fat. I don't care what people say about fat you don't need loads of it. From my experience Iv done dirty bulking and Iv done clean bulking. The better quality food I ate the better results Iv got. What good is a diet designed for muscle if it consists mostly of bad fats where it can consist of protein to build muscle and high quality carbs not from sugar for energy to make that growth happen


 While I agree that the quality of proteins is important because we have to consider amino acid content and bioavailability, from a body composition perspective there is no such thing as "bad" carbs or fats. All carbs are converted to glucose to top up glucose where required in the body, all fats are used as fatty acids for fuel. That happens whether those carbs or fats are coming from cola and a pizza or brown rice and olive oil. Sure, simple carbs cause a bigger insulin spike which is some people's argument against ingesting them, but the duration of the spike is short lived and overall, the magnitude of insulin release is equal to that of a slower-digesting carb. That, and when that simple carb is ingested with other nutrients, particularly fats, the digestion is slowed down anyway. Nobody's suggesting a diet full of junk food because it's unhealthy and if you're dieting it's better to avoid simple carbs where possible because they're not as satiating, but generally, from a results perspective, it doesn't matter.

You may find an example of "this guy was a firm believer in clean bulking, he looks great" - I could equally find an example of someone that looks better than followed an opposite strategy.

I've never been a proponent of eating clean, probably eat more junk than I should, and I've put on over 70lbs of muscle in the past 4 years.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Jack of blades said:


> Calories from doughnuts is mostly from fat. I don't care what people say about fat you don't need loads of it. From my experience Iv done dirty bulking and Iv done clean bulking. The better quality food I ate the better results Iv got. What good is a diet designed for muscle if it consists mostly of bad fats where it can consist of protein to build muscle and high quality carbs not from sugar for energy to make that growth happen


 When fats are separated into so called 'bad and good' categories this is usually from a health perspective (relating to cholesterol levels, cloging arteries, increased risk of heart disease, etc). People just seem to presume that the same categorisation fits for bodybuilding. As far as body composition goes, I'm not sure what the difference the split between polly, momo and saturated fats really make... they are all 9cls per g.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> While I agree that the quality of proteins is important because we have to consider amino acid content and bioavailability, from a body composition perspective there is no such thing as "bad" carbs or fats. All carbs are converted to glucose to top up glucose where required in the body, all fats are used as fatty acids for fuel. That happens whether those carbs or fats are coming from cola and a pizza or brown rice and olive oil. Sure, simple carbs cause a bigger insulin spike which is some people's argument against ingesting them, but the duration of the spike is short lived and overall, the magnitude of insulin release is equal to that of a slower-digesting carb. That, and when that simple carb is ingested with other nutrients, particularly fats, the digestion is slowed down anyway. Nobody's suggesting a diet full of junk food because it's unhealthy and if you're dieting it's better to avoid simple carbs where possible because they're not as satiating, but generally, from a results perspective, it doesn't matter.
> 
> You may find an example of "this guy was a firm believer in clean bulking, he looks great" - I could equally find an example of someone that looks better than followed an opposite strategy.
> 
> *I've never been a proponent of eating clean, probably eat more junk than I should, and I've put on over 70lbs of muscle in the past 4 years.*


 You've also taken a sh1t load of steroids. This won't be the same for a natural.

Not a chance you can gain 70lbs of muscle in 4 years natural


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

panosrapt said:


> So you suggest me to buy a clear protein powder? Money is not a problem at the time.But isn't carbs what i need for weight gain?


 No I suggested lots of carbs lol


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

B3NCH1 said:


> You've also taken a sh1t load of steroids. This won't be the same for a natural.
> 
> Not a chance you can gain 70lbs of muscle in 4 years natural


 You can gain 70ibs of muscle in 4 years natural. Iv done it in less time than that when I first started. It just depends on how much effort and eating all day you put into it. I was about 10 and a half stone maybe getting on 11 when I first started if I remember and before I knew it I was 17 stone had more fat on me though than what other people would like but it was the quickest way. Also depends on genetics aswell I suppose and not everyone can do it. I totally agree though about it not being the same for someone that isn't taking steroids. That's why I said you can't gain as much muscle with your daily intake calories containing junk food. All calories are the same for putting on fat but not all calories are the same for putting on muscle


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

B3NCH1 said:


> You've also taken a sh1t load of steroids. This won't be the same for a natural.
> 
> Not a chance you can gain 70lbs of muscle in 4 years natural


 I don't think that changes the point being made though.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> I don't think that changes the point being made though.


 Unless you take tren :thumb


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

dont know what all this brown rice bullshit I about, at 60kg and 180cm this mvtha****a just needs to eat more, plain and simple.

op doesn't matter what you eat just eat a shitload of it, if your not gaining then you ain't eating enough.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> You can gain 70ibs of muscle in 4 years natural. Iv done it in less time than that when I first started. It just depends on how much effort and eating all day you put into it. I was about 10 and a half stone maybe getting on 11 when I first started if I remember and before I knew it I was 17 stone had more fat on me though than what other people would like but it was the quickest way. Also depends on genetics aswell I suppose and not everyone can do it. I totally agree though about it not being the same for someone that isn't taking steroids. That's why I said you can't gain as much muscle with your daily intake calories containing junk food. All calories are the same for putting on fat but not all calories are the same for putting on muscle


 Find me someone that has don that natural and I will believe you, do you have any pictures or just talk?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Eat

More

Food


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I don't think I eat much and i weigh 96kg, the people that I work with will tell you that I eat all day though, you need to get in to the habit of eating when you're not even hungry. And if you say you can't then you'll never grow.

100% guaranteed you're not eating anywhere near the calories that you think you are.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

if you can't eat or drink it. No issues getting a 1000 cals into a shake. 2 of them a day and you are more than half way there

Contrary to what many think, You don't need a lot of food over your maintenance calories to build muscle otherwise you just get fat (500max). Its a big failing of many guys, Sure they get string and big, but carrying a 38/40in gut

Finding "maintenance" can be an elusive feat though. TDEE calculator is a good start

Forget this "eating clean bruv" nonsense, I hate that stupid saying. People who say that are trying to justify how hard they are for eating brown rice and chicken their whole lives. Just eat sensibly, i..e select good fats over bad Trans fat etc, don't forget vit and minerals from fruit and veg. They all have a secondary effect on the process of building muscle (fatigue, lathery, alertness recovery etc)

If you are not getting your protein high enough use a standard whey, nothing else


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

panosrapt said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> so am i a skinny guy(180 height and 60 kgs) and i want to gain at least 10kgs.But i can't.I eat and lot and i go to the gym 3-4 times a week following a programm for mass gain and a proper nutrition.The gym's trainer suggested me to take a supplement for mass gain by activlab.*It** has been a month since i started taking and i did not gain a damn **kg.*Is there something wrong with the supplement or i should do anything different with my nutrition?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 i meant to add, you could well be recomping, i.e. losing fat and gaining muscle. Are you getting stronger


----------



## Gabebd1985 (Jun 13, 2017)

I would just eat a ton more food, but some of the other advice is a life saver as well. Log in every single calorie. Looking at what your eating from a weekly chart is much easier to see and furthermore change problems in your diet. As the saying goes though,

Eat

More

Food


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe your just not training hard enough? Are you pushing yourself to get that extra rep or lift a few more KG? Are you sleeping well?

If your training hard and allowing time to rest your appetite should increase. You say you are taking a mass gain drink but this needs to be on top of your normal food. Quite possibly you are drinking this mass gain drink but at the same time eating less solid food. Like has been said record how much you are eating and do this everyday.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

I would deffo use myfitnesspal so you know exactly how much your eating, you must be eating too little if your not gaining


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

You literally need about roughly 2750 - 3000kcals a day to gain some muscle at that bodyweight. it's not hard to eat as much calories as you think, relatively clean calories, strictly speaking.

- 4 slices of brown bread + 100g Peanut butter = around 1000kcals

- 200g oats mixed up with milk, scoop of whey protein, banana = around 1000kcals

- 250g white rice, 200g diced chicken, green vegetables, red kidney beans = around 750kcals

^ 3 easy meals.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

B3NCH1 said:


> You've also taken a sh1t load of steroids. This won't be the same for a natural.
> 
> Not a chance you can gain 70lbs of muscle in 4 years natural


 Firstly, the rules of nutrition don't change just because steroids are thrown into the equation - if a food supposedly doesn't build muscle, why would it suddenly start working when steroids are introduced? The main mode of action of steroids is to increase protein synthesis, it doesn't suddenly turn supposedly "bad" carbs and fats into lean tissue.

Secondly, I've not taken "loads" of steroids, really. I've always been pretty moderate with my usage and I've done like 5 cycles. I trained for a year and a half naturally and ate in the same way then, and I gained about 25lbs of muscle in that timeframe before I started using steroids.


----------



## BioSynth (Sep 17, 2014)

I used to be 60kg when I was 21 and now I'm 83kg at 186cm but it took 10 years. I didn't bulk or train for all those years but the biggest mistake I made was buying protein powder. I was drinking them between meals thinking I was eating loads but i never really gained weight and must have wasted loads of cash. The times I have gained the best is when I don't have protein shakes and instead have some real food. A good bulk diet for me is a homemade shake for breakfast (500g natural yogurt, oats, peanut butter, honey, banana and olive oil) then normal lunch and dinner cause I have a family but 500g pots of Greek or low fat yogurt (usually end up eating about 2kg of yogurt a day) a bag of mixed not salted nuts inbetween. If you aren't thinking "fak this is a lot of eating" your not doing it right. At 60kg I wouldn't worry about getting fat as you'll probably be able to lose quite easily once you do and you won't get fat without really trying hard.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

Like has been said for his height at 60kg he's pretty light, surely just sticking say 50% onto whatever he's currently eating would be a better place to start rather than trying to get his head round protein carb and fat ratios and tracking calories and wasting money on protein powder.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Alvin said:


> Like has been said for his height at 60kg he's pretty light, surely just sticking say 50% onto whatever he's currently eating would be a better place to start rather than trying to get his head round protein carb and fat ratios and tracking calories and wasting money on protein powder.


 I would think eating 50% extra calories might be a bit excessive.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I would think eating 50% extra calories might be a bit excessive.


 Suppose your right if he's getting 4000 cals in him, but if he's only getting 1000 not so much.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Alvin said:


> Suppose your right if he's getting 4000 cals in him, but if he's only getting 1000 not so much.


 I would suspect he needs more than 1000 calories to maintain his body weight but regardless it's all relative. Why would being lighter mean he needs to eat 50% extra to gain weight. It makes no logical sense. You just need to eat a little bit more and increase when needed.


----------



## Alvin (May 4, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I would suspect he needs more than 1000 calories to maintain his body weight but regardless it's all relative. Why would being lighter mean he needs to eat 50% extra to gain weight. It makes no logical sense. You just need to eat a little bit more and increase when needed.


 50% may be high it was just an example, the point I was trying to make was to simply increase the size of his current meals.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Alvin said:


> 50% may be high it was just an example, the point I was trying to make was to simply increase the size of his current meals.


 I get that just that it doesn't need to be an extreme increase same as dieting you don't need an extreme diet just eat a bit less. Unless your Kevin Levrone then gaining muscle is a slow process. A pound a month would be good progress in his first year. Some gain more some less. In the years following it will be even slower.


----------

